

Great experience with Hacker News Community - gsharma
http://blog.cinecandy.com/post/4057640131/great-experience-with-hacker-news-community

======
nithyad
Did you manage to find a tech co-founder? If you did, that should be another
interesting post.

~~~
gsharma
Last thing I know is, he is in talks with some good candidates.

